# How to see "likes"



## linsj (Mar 7, 2017)

I have a whopping 2 likes in my profile. Out of curiosity, how do I find out what was liked?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2017)

Click on Alerts in the top right corner.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 7, 2017)

linsj said:


> I have a whopping 2 likes in my profile. Out of curiosity, how do I find out what was liked?



Now you have three. 

Dave


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 7, 2017)

Noticed the "Privacy" Option in the Member Profile settings and thought I would explore it a little further.  Slightly unrelated to the OT of this thread but it was OP's question that got me to look.  

A LOT changes when Privacy settings get modified, especially when I logged off to see what the general public sees vs what I allow Followers or Members to see.  Glad I checked this thread.  Feeling a little slow on the uptake not noticing this before however.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 7, 2017)

easiest way is to click the "ALERTS" link at the top right hand corner of the page, it will take you to a page that shows all your recent activity and along the left hand side menu bar of that page is "likes you've received"


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 7, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> easiest way is to click the "ALERTS" link at the top right hand corner of the page, it will take you to a page that shows all your recent activity and along the left hand side menu bar of that page is "likes you've received"



.. or ..

You get the same menu bar on the left side of the page if you click on your name in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page.

If you just hover over your name instead of clicking it, "likes you've received" is one of the options in the popup.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 7, 2017)

There are certain 'plateau's, that when reached, the BBS software gives you awards. I suspect these are cheap and meaningless, and that with a wheelbarrow full of them, and about $4 will get you a coffee at Starbucks.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 7, 2017)

cheap yes, meaningless no...you cant put a price on internet forum awards!!!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 7, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> cheap yes, meaningless no...you cant put a price on internet forum awards!!!



So that means they're priceless? 

Dave


----------



## linsj (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks, all.


----------



## jeysa (Mar 15, 2017)

i tend to disagree..`likes´ on the internet are not cheap. I wouldn't trade my like. I think its a confidence boost, the fact that someone who doesn't know you on a personal level actually liked what you said said signifies something positive.


----------

